# încoţofenite



## Mallarme

"era antreul plin de gagici *încoţofenite*"

Mulţumesc anticipat!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Cuvantul vine defapt de la "cotofana", care este o pasare pricopsita. In sensul asta inseamna ca "gagici" erau pregatiti special (poate imbracaminte mai extravaganta sau o atitudine snobisitca). 

 robbie


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi pentru explicaţie atât de bună. M-am prins!


----------



## aurette

robbie_SWE said:


> Cuvantul vine defapt de la "cotofana", care este o pasare pricopsita. In sensul asta inseamna ca "gagici" erau pregatiti special (poate imbracaminte mai extravaganta sau o atitudine snobisitca).
> 
> robbie


 
Since *încoţofenite* is feminine plural, *gagici* means girls in slang, good looking girls

*gagici* plural, undetermined article (articol nehotarat)
*gagicile *plural, determined article *le* (articol hotarat)


----------



## Mallarme

aurette said:


> Since *încoţofenite* is feminine plural, *gagici* means girls in slang, good looking girls
> 
> *gagici* plural, undetermined article (articol nehotarat)
> *gagicile *plural, determined article *le* (articol hotarat)



Yes -- I read somewhere that in current spoken Romanian "gagici" is only used for females even though there is a masculine (gagic/gagici) and a feminine form (gagică, gagice) according to dexonline.   But the feminine adjective is a good clue - I hadn't noticed that! Thanks!


----------



## aurette

We use *gagiu/gagii* for the guys, and I use that when I see one that I like,
and *gagic**ă/gagici *for the girls.
You can see that *gagici* is feminine plural since it is used with the feminine adjective in your example.


----------



## robbie_SWE

But just one word of advice: please don't use "gagici" or "gagiu". It's not flattering and I would personally never use that word (it actually comes from the Romani language). AND never say it to a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 robbie


----------



## Mallarme

robbie_SWE said:


> But just one word of advice: please don't use "gagici" or "gagiu". It's not flattering and I would personally never use that word (it actually comes from the Romani language). AND never say it to a girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> robbie



mmm... de acord... dar de ce? Este atât de rău?  ... nu este asemenea cu "chicks" sau aşa ceva? Şi de mai sus, aurette a scris că ar spune "gagiu"... nu-este jignitor pentru băieţi? Sunt puţin confuză...


----------



## parakseno

Well it depends on who you're saying it to... if it's someone "high-society" then it won't be considered very flattering. But in everyday language it's starting to loose it's derogatory meaning. I've heard it used facetiously too.


----------



## robbie_SWE

The reason why I'm against it, is because you look down on the person you're saying it to (este foarte taranesc!). "Gagici" is like saying "hey you woman", it's too primitve for me. 

 robbie


----------



## Mallarme

Ah ok, cred că m-am prins acum. Mulţumesc amândurora


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

robbie_SWE said:


> Cuvantul vine defapt de la "cotofana", care este o pasare pricopsita. In sensul asta inseamna ca "gagici" erau pregatiti special (poate imbracaminte mai extravaganta sau o atitudine snobisitca).
> 
> robbie


 
Hi Robbie...
¿Do you remembre "dragostea din tei" lyric? ...
I ever couldn't find the translation into Spanish ... not even into English!
So, it's hard finding somebody who speaks Romanian in my country...

I apreciate your help a lot!

best regards.


----------



## Zareza

robbie_SWE said:


> The reason why I'm against it, is because you look down on the person you're saying it to (*este foarte taranesc*!). "Gagici" is like saying "hey you woman", it's too primitve for me.
> 
> robbie


Fortunately, the peasants do not use the word "gagică".
(țărănesc = in a peasant way)
I think you wanted to write "vulgarly".


----------

